# lohnt sich auf eine all-in-one-wakü umzusteigen?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juni 2013)

*lohnt sich auf eine all-in-one-wakü umzusteigen?*

hey leute, ich habe das antec twelve hundred und den noctua nh D14 drinnen.

würde es sich lohnen auf z.b. corsair H110 umzusteigen bzw. kann man die überhaupt in mein case gut einbauen?



die temps des 2600K@4,2GHz sind beim zocken eigentlich immer knapp unter 60 Grad


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: lohnt sich auf eine all-in-one-wakü umzusteigen?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## panzer000 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: lohnt sich auf eine all-in-one-wakü umzusteigen?*

na j viel nicht 
wenn schon dann eine richtige wasserkühlung rein das bringt was


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: lohnt sich auf eine all-in-one-wakü umzusteigen?*

Ich glaube nicht das man da große Unterschiede hätte, auch wäre die Kokü meist lauter da die diese Kühler oft enge Lamellenabstände haben was bei der Kühlung in hohe Drehzahlen mündet.


----------

